

Hot Apple Rumor: AT&T to Lose Its iPhone Exclusive This Week - senthil_rajasek
http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/company-news/hot-apple-rumor-atandt-to-lose-its-iphone-exclusive-this-week/19329822/

======
telemachos
See also: [http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/01/24/att-rumored-to-
los...](http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/01/24/att-rumored-to-lose-iphone-
exclusivity-this-wednesday/) and
[http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/01/25/verizon-
wireless-t...](http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/01/25/verizon-wireless-to-
store-managers-wednesday-is-a-big-day/)

